# Rigbacks stranded in Dubai



## John A Silkstone (Aug 5, 2009)

'Life-saving' Afghanistan vehicles stranded in Dubai
Life-saving vehicles built to withstand Taliban roadside bombs have been stranded in Dubai for the past month because the RAF does not have enough planes to fly them into Afghanistan, it can be disclosed. 

The problem is set to grow with 50 of the 157 ordered Ridgbacks scheduled to arrive in Dubai by November. 

During the bloodiest month for British soldiers in Helmand province, where 22 died and an estimated 100 were wounded, nine £300,000 Ridgback vehicles were left on the tarmac at Al Minhad airbase outside Dubai, The Daily Telegraph has learned. 

The Ridgbacks, which offer protection against mines, are a four-wheeled version of the robust six-wheeled Mastiff that has saved numerous lives in Afghanistan. They were ordered principally to replace the vulnerable Snatch Land Rover, in which 37 soldiers have been killed. 

During the time that the Ridgbacks have been held up in Dubai a number of soldiers have been killed in less-protected vehicles such as the Jackal, Viking and Spartan. 

Fifty of the 157 ordered are scheduled to have arrived in Dubai by November. Built in the US, they are shipped to Britain, fitted with specialised armour and electronic defence systems and then delivered by sea to Dubai to be flown direct to Camp Bastion. 

The stranded vehicles were left in the Middle East as the RAF committed its C17 Globemaster aircraft to removing British equipment from Iraq. 

RAF commanders are also furious over a “ridiculous” ruling that the armour and protection fitted to the vehicles was “UK Eyes Only”, which means they are not allowed to go on allied aircraft shuttling out of the airbase. 

“This is life-saving equipment. You’ve got to really question why they are still sitting here doing nothing,” said one. “The Ridgback drivers here are very frustrated because they want to get out to Afghanistan where they know these vehicles will protect their mates.” 

The 19-ton vehicle, which can carry six soldiers, has been described by analysts as “extraordinarily well-protected” and, being smaller than the 26-ton Mastiff, will be able to patrol the urban areas of Afghanistan. 

Liam Fox, the shadow defence secretary, said: “The idea that we would have bought potentially life-saving vehicles and then not have the ability to ensure that they would get to those that need them is inexcusable.” 

An MoD spokesman said the Ridgbacks’ delivery had to be “prioritised against operational requirements”. 

“Unfortunately this can be affected by a range of factors including aircraft availability, airfield capacity and conflicting operational priorities.” 

The stranded Ridgbacks are expected to be in Afghanistan by next week.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Aug 5, 2009)

armoured military trucks waiting to be shipped to Afghanistan were never intended to be used by British troops until the autumn, the Ministry of Defence has said. 

Officials initially blamed "conflicting operational priorities" for delays in transporting a fleet of new Ridgback vehicles to UK forces in the troubled country.

Nine of the trucks, which are built to withstand mines and roadside bombs, arrived in Dubai on July 16.

Three remain in the emirate and are not scheduled to arrive in Afghanistan until this weekend.

But the MoD has issued a new statement in which it insists that the vehicles were never meant to be used by 19 Light Brigade, which is currently responsible for British operations in Afghanistan.

They will instead be operated by troops from 11 Light Brigade, which takes over in October.

An MoD spokeswoman denied that this statement represented a "U-turn" and said it was a more accurate reflection of the situation based on updated information.

US-made Ridgbacks, which weigh more than 17 tons, have been used by the British Army in Afghanistan since June. A total of 157 have been ordered.

Meanwhile, the latest British soldier to be killed in a roadside explosion in southern Afghanistan is due to be named.

The serviceman, from the Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers, attached to the Light Dragoons, died while on a vehicle patrol in Babaji in Helmand Province on Tuesday morning.



Is the MOD saying that the lives of the troops in 19 Light Brigade are expendable????

Surely the object of the exercise is to get the vehicle there ASP to save lives.

Silky


----------

